# clubs/teams in o.c.



## nimai (Mar 19, 2005)

i am looking to start racing soon and am looking for a team/club that caters to a new racer. i live in laguna beach and am looking for a group nearby.i'd like to know some of the benefits of being on the team, what kind of people are associated with the team,and any general information about the team. any info is a big help. thanx guys!


----------

